# hi everyone, booted bantam groggy throat chest



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I have a booted bantam with a groggy throat or chest when she Breaves and a slight cough now and again? Any suggestion thanks


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

This sounds bad. Make sure you separate her from any other hens. Does she have any other symptoms? Is she eating, drinking, sulking in a corner and what do her feathers look like? Are they dull and look messy?


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi, know everything else is normal, that's what I don't understand, ? Any other suggestions


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

ChickenJohn said:


> Hi, know everything else is normal, that's what I don't understand, ? Any other suggestions


Need to know: IS it hot or cold where you are? Are the chickens eggs in good condition, nice shape, texture, etc? (that's if she's laying). Does she stretch her neck out like she's trying to clear something from her throat? Is she sneezing? Is there any blood tinged mucus? Are the eyes runny? Is her crop overly full? If you can answer any of these questions that might help figure out what's wrong with her


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

It's currently hot ish... Around 22 Celsius, although it was cold a few weeks back and she had it then too. No blood tinged mucus, crop is normal, eggs are in good condition and she is still laying well. She is sneezing, her eyes are not runny and I havnt noticed her stretch her neck out. But it has been going on a few weeks. 

When she breathes it sounds wheezy and crackles.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Possible causes....



> *Chronic Respiratory Disease *
> 
> If CRD is common in your area, you can use medicated chick starter to help them from not getting it, or vaccinate with LS-50. If you do have it, you can either allow it to run its course, and cull birds that can't get over this on their own, or treat with the medications listed below to assist them in recovering.  Keep this in mind, if you decide to medicate, you may be allowing your birds to NOT develop a natural immunity. If you allow them to deal with the problem on their own, and they get better quickly, they will have some degree of natural immunity, which will make your flock stronger in the long run.  Either way, birds that can't get over the symptoms that CRD produces should be culled, or at the very least, not used as brood stock. * Causes *
> 
> ...


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi, many thanks for this reply, this sums her condition up, I have looked up baytril and if I add this to the food, would I need to separate her or let all the flock eat the same food ? Do you know if synulux does the same job as I can get my hands on that easier many thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not one to ask on that....I take a different approach to my husbandry. I would never isolate and would depend on strong immune systems in the flock to stall contagion into the flock. 

I'm for a more natural husbandry style and most of my methods are preventative instead of curative. I don't give meds to the birds. If I ever had one that was sick enough to warrant meds, I'd just cull it. 

That method has been effective for the past 37 years and we've never had illness in the flocks in all that time, so I don't change those methods...they work. 

I'm in the minority, so someone will be along soon who can advise you on the med question. Good luck!  Keep us posted....


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi, that is my approach aswell, and all my flock are very well, apart from one which is a bummer but I will try and fix her if I can, thank you for the reply I will keep you posted


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I do injections. LA200 preferred. Along with vitamin B complex.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Ok thanks will try that


----------

